# Tyrannofex



## Jalil (May 7, 2010)

*(not a) Tyrannofex; Carnifex conversion*

Boom (what I count as) a Tfex









More shots on my blog


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

That looks like a Carnifex... What did you do different?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The cannon should be on its back and it should be on all fours.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> The cannon should be on its back and it should be on all fours.


Actually, out its chest and on all sixes. The t-fex is a six legged creature with a giant bio cannon under it's head/lower jaw area, protruding from it's abdomen At least thats how it is pictured/drawn in the codex. 

But seeing as GW has not released a model for a t-fex as of yet, this one will do just fine as a "counts as" type model.


----------



## Jalil (May 7, 2010)

That being said, I agree that it USED to look alot like my carnifex. I messed up the easy conversion, and to do it the hard way, with Pins and GS. I'm satisfied with the result.









Definitely not a carnifex.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Jalil said:


> Definitely not a carnifex.


Sorry to burst your bubble but this definately looks more like a carnifex than a tyrannofex. 
Tfex from the codex









Carnifex 









which does yours look most like?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to have to agree with the others man. I applaud your attempt, but it really just looks like a carnifex with an extra long venom cannon. I am not saying that every t-fex has to look like the one in the book, as I have seen some excellent conversions out there, but it should still have enough variation in form to stand out as something different. 

Perhaps if you hunched it down closer to being a trundling beast, using its talons as walking appendages and moved to the gun towards the center of the body it would be more recognizable as something other than a carnifex.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

On one hand, it's a damn cool looking Carnifex.

On the other... It's supposed to be a Tyrannofex.


----------



## Jalil (May 7, 2010)

"but it should still have enough variation in form to stand out as something different."

That he's a space marine taller doesn't do it for ya then? I think I might be able to pick that one out of a crowd. As Unforgiven said, show me a boxed tyrannofex, and we can draw comparisons off that.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Jalil said:


> That he's a space marine taller doesn't do it for ya then? I think I might be able to pick that one out of a crowd.


Nope afraid not, i've gotta couple of converted marines that are a little bigger than the others due to conversions but i don't try to pass them off as terminators. I'll admit it is a nice looking Carnifex but the fact that it is stood more upright doesn't mean it's a T-Fex. 

If i was playing you i doubt i would accept this as a T-Fex stand in. 

Sorry if it upsets you that we don't think your model is a good representation but to be fair i'm assuming you wanted feedback or else you wouldn't have posted here in the first place.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's looks like a more vertical carnifex. Good attempt though. Keep trying. Also - don't expect people to sniff your drawers here. Take criticism in good humour.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Nope afraid not, i've gotta couple of converted marines that are a little bigger than the others due to conversions but i don't try to pass them off as terminators. I'll admit it is a nice looking Carnifex but the fact that it is stood more upright doesn't mean it's a T-Fex.
> 
> If i was playing you i doubt i would accept this as a T-Fex stand in.
> 
> Sorry if it upsets you that we don't think your model is a good representation but to be fair i'm assuming you wanted feedback or else you wouldn't have posted here in the first place.


My sentiments exactly. If you don't want the constructive feedback of the forums, then don't post. 

I am not, and I would venture to assume that others who have taken the time to comment aren't, trying to detract from the effort you have put into the model, we are mearly giving our opinions as to how we feel your conversion would be received. Take our suggestions or don't that is up to you, but don't get defensive.


----------



## Jalil (May 7, 2010)

I think the problem here is that I know that this will cut the mustard at the FLGS, so that's not the kind of feedback I wanted. 
"don't expect people to sniff your drawers here."
That's a good one; I have to try it out sometime.

I suppose I should rename the thread, "Carnifex conversion" and see what kind of replies I get then.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That can always be done if you like. 

Its a tidy conversion and good work.
Knowing it will cut it at the FLGS doesn't mean it will scream Tyrannofex to everyone though.

At least you know we are an honest bunch on Heresy.:laugh:

Maybe a two carni kit bash would work for this one?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah don't get me wrong as a carnifex conversion it's very nice. Standing a bit taller is the ideal way of marking him out as the broods big badass boss beast (ooo alliteration). But as a seperate creature entirely it just doesn't do it for me. If they allow it at your FLGS then great, go right ahead. 

This whole thread actually got me thinking about how i'd go about a Tyrranofex conversion and i think i'd use that new goblin spyder thing as a basis. It's got 8 niddy looking legs so cutting 2 off wouldn't be an issue and it's already posed low to the ground and pretty easy to model a gun,head and carapace over. Giant spider + carnifex head/carapace + epic hierodule weapon = Tyrannofex win


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I already seen a tervigon idea using that.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate to say it, *Jalil*, but it doesn't really do it for me either. It's a nice Tyranid conversion, to be sure, but it just doesn't scream 'Tyrannofex' at me. From the description in the codex I very much get the feeling of 'lumbering armour-plated tank with bloody huge gun'; the drawing in the codex is nice, but to me it kind of looks like a Volkswagen Beetle on legs. If I was going to build me a Tyrannofex, I'd start with the look of something like the Pyrovore (since the codex entry states explicitly that the main cannon is fused with the armour, not a separately-wielded weapon like a venom cannon) and scale it up a lot, then add the Hive Guard's level of heavy armour plating and ramp that up a bit, and make sure the cannon was suitably imposing. Maybe even look at tanks for inspiration - something like an organic Sturmtiger or something...

Anyway, nice to see another Relicnews vet posting here


----------



## Jalil (May 7, 2010)

"a Volkswagen Beetle on legs"

I was struggling to find a description of why I didn't like the concept art, and there ya go. It doesn't work for me stylistically. Nor does a overcomensation cannon. Painting is in progress, update incoming tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice conversion a tad fexy looking but just say fluff wise it's one of the original TFexs when the hive mind began to adapt and create them, looking forward to seeing the paint job on it!
What fleet are you doing? One of your own creations?


----------



## Jalil (May 7, 2010)

Speaking of paint


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks good. I like the color scheme, and the conversion itself works as a Tyrannofex as far as I'm concerned. Honestly, who cares if it doesn't match up to what the artwork in the book shows? Tyranids are mutable, and the tyrannofex clearly is related, at least in some capacity, to a carnifex. This model's bigger and clearly a conversion; it's armed with something that's visually distinctive from other weapons, and the model's owner wants to call it a tyrannofex. I think that'd fly even at some of the more dickish GW stores. Maybe this is one's a carnifex that's been given biomorphic enhancements and has survived beyond the expectations of the hive mind, and is represented best by the Tyrannofex rules? 

The point here is that there's enough room in the hobby for a lot of interpretation and creativity, and it seems sort of against the spirit of both the game and the hobby to strictly limit people to the artwork and the models as they're packaged. If you want to get shitty about conversions, play Warmachine/Hordes-- conversions aren't particularly smiled upon because it detracts from "players knowing exactly what is what." As long as the model's something that COULD be what the player says it's supposed to represent, it's fine.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Horus has a good point there. Who knows what the official model will look like, after all the concept art for the Manticore showed the four missiles mounted on the side of a turret, not side by side on a launch rack. My Plague Marines don't have exposed guts, distended stoumachs or rib-cage shoulder plates, but no one has ever said they're not Plague Marines. One of my Warbosses has a Kan Buzzsaw in place of his Powerklaw, yet no one has ever said I can't use it as a Powerklaw. So I'll give some rep to Jalil for his effort.


----------



## Jalil (May 7, 2010)

More shots!


----------

